# IPTC-Tags Multi-Files Edit ohne Neukomprimierung - Exifer, IrfanView?



## chrus (1. Dezember 2007)

Ich möchte bei meinen Digicam-Fotos und Scans den IPTC Standard verwenden. Ich benutze Freeware, welche die Ansicht und das Editieren erlaubt und zwar möglichst bei mehreren Files gleichzeitig: Exifer und IrfanView. Exifer ist etwas komfortabler (da für Tag-Editieren ausgelegt) und kann auch EXIF bearbeiten; IrfanView kann mit Plugin IPTC in JPGs verlustfrei editieren.

Ich frage mich, ob das IPTC-Tag-Editieren auch in Exifer (Version 2.1.5 vom 09/18/2002) verlustfrei für JPG-Dateien passiert (d.h. ohne Neu-Komprimierung), da ich keine Qualitätsverluste hinnehmen möchte.


----------

